#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Lessss :-) wat je met minder budget kunt doen

## Pulse

Dit eerste filmje is 9meg. Hier staat een 4bar 500watt's op, rookmachine en een twinkle lichteffect.
http://dietermrx.tripod.com/video1.AVI

Ik denk wel dat je de url's hier moet copiëren en dan moet plakken in de browser want ander zal tripod weer moeilijk doen.
En de helderheid kun je best ook wat hoger zetten want die filmjes zijn niet zo heel licht. Is maar met een digitaal fototoestel gemaakt.

Dit filmpje is minder goed; hier staat een 4bar 500watt's op music to light mode.
http://dietermrx.tripod.com/bouwlampen.AVI

----------


## DJ Productions

Jammer dat het niet werkt!


gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## Pulse

Jawel, nu werken ze wel hoor.
Wel niet rechtstreeks op klikken maar de adressen copieren in je browser, dan werkt het zeker

----------


## EP Woody

Werken doen ze inderdaad, maar dat het zelfs rond deze tijd nog zo lang moet duren vink iets minder. 

Hmm, Zal wel aan Media Player liggen.

Download ze nu en gaat redelijk vlot. 100 kb/s per filmpje en 2 tegelijkertijd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Leuke posters heb ie hangen. 

AUW!!!!! Zet jij je rookmachine altijd op je bed. Ik heb er al moeite mee om een printer op m'n bed te zetten.

Zal trouwens wel lekker plakken al die rookzut. Zeker in je toetsenbord ed.

Ziet er leuk uit. Wist je trouwens ook dat je de looplicht ook op de muziek kan laten meelopen. Doe ik altijd vink er wat leuker uitzien.


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## Pulse

Rookmachine staat nooit op bed :-), was alleen maar om die video te maken. En alles wordt verdampt dus van plakkerig spul heb ik helemaal geen last.
Ja, ik gebruik die mode wel redelijk veel om de lampen te laten chasen op de muziek omdat ik meestal geluid en licht samen doe en dus niet veel tijd heb voor het licht.

----------


## Pulse

Kijkt er eigenlijk wel iemand naar die filmjes of gewoon weinig reacties ? Ik dacht ze er maar eens op te zetten omdat iedereen het effect van par-lampen kent maar bouwlampen heeft nog niet iedereen gezien denk ik. Niet dat het zoiets speciaals is natuurlijk :-)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Hebben horizonspots effect dan ? *poef* en toen was heel de ruimte verlicht... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dave

> citaat:
> En alles wordt verdampt dus van plakkerig spul heb ik helemaal geen last.



En wat dacht je dat er met dat spul gebeurt als het weet afkoelt? gaat het "ontdampen" met plakkerig spul als resultaat.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Pulse

Ah, ok wist ik niet dat dat rookspul terug neerslaat.
Nog nooit last van gehad of iets gemerkt.
Ik zit trouwnes wel niet elke dag mijn kamer vol rook te spuiten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> dus voor die paar keer zal het niks maken.

----------


## (m)IRON

Nou als wij een feestje of iets dergelijks op school hebben gehad met rookmachine is het superglad. Opzich wel grappig, al die lui die uitglijden als ze ee beetje aan het hakkuh zijn.

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## Pulse

Het is bijna altijd glad als ik een feest geef :-)
Maar ik dacht dat dat eerder kwam door een mengeling van bierresten, gecondenseerde waterdamp van het uitademen van mensen etc. :-)

----------


## (m)IRON

Wat zullen ze dan hijgen op jouw feestjes <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## Pulse

Ik heb me nu toch een setje van 8 par56 MFL gekocht.
Toch wel mooier dan bouwlampen hoor :-)
Ik gebruik nu wel nog 4*300watt bouwlamp als blinder

----------


## michiel

T ziet er opzich wel leuk uit. 

Maar hoe heet dat nummer wat je draait?? Klinkt wel lekker.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mark

Misschien rare vraag maar hoe kan ik ze bekijken?!?!!?

Ik heb mediaspeler 7 en net de divx 5 codec gedownload (had 4) maar werkt het ook niet mee. Wat moet ik doen?

Mark

----------


## DeMennooos

Jij hoeft niets te doen, want op die pagina's van Tripod staat dat ie niet available is voor download....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mark

Maar ik heb 'm al op mijn pc staan... dus dat is geen probleem <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:En wat dacht je dat er met dat spul gebeurt als het weet afkoelt? gaat het "ontdampen" met plakkerig spul als resultaat.



Tegenhanger van verdampen is dat in de nieuwe spelling dan echt ontdampen geworden of toch nog gewoon condenseren?


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Is dit dan echt het top punt??!

Gebruik @home.........en dit heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt!!!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## DeMennooos

U vraagt, wij draaien.....
Rudi, die onzin over snelheden gaat dus helemaal nergens over.

Slot erop en sleutel weg.

Postings die ik edit met een opmerking zijn niet bedoelt om dan weer terug te editen.
De volgende keer miep ik die onzin meteen weg.

Hoe goed bedoelt die onzin ook is.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

